# www.nachbarschaftspost.com <-- reine Abzocke



## No_Limit (18. April 2008)

Hi ich wollte euch nur waren. 

Falls ihr von einer Bandansage angerufen werdet die euch einen Code für die Internetadresse nachbarschaftspost.com gibt um dort eine wichtige Nachricht zu empfangen.

*Warnung das ist reine Abzocke

wer sich die AGB's nicht durchliest, schließt beim abschicken seiner Daten einen Vertrag über 12 Monate zu insgesamt 216  ab

*zum nachlesen (hier klicken) eine Pressemitteilung des Polizeipräsidiums Bielefeld.


hoffentlich hat noch keiner von euch den Vertrag abgeschickt

PS: Wurde heute von denen angerufen, hab aber erst mal gegoogelt und siehe da. Haltet die Augen offen. 

mfg No_Limit


----------



## Piy (18. April 2008)

wer sowas macht ist selbst schuld.

btw:
wer unter 18 ist (oder war bei vertragsabschluss), der muss keine konsequenzen fürchten, da würden sie selbst vor gericht NICHTS erreichen.
also unter 18-jährige: mahnungen einfach ignorieren, im normalfall hören die mahnungen irgendwann auf.
ich war auch schon in so einer situation, bei lebenserwartung.de.
hab einfach nicht geantwortet und das wars.

und:
seit neustem sind verträge, die am telefon geschlossen werden, NICHTmehr gültig.


----------



## exa (18. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> seit neustem sind verträge, die am telefon geschlossen werden, NICHTmehr gültig.



das is hier ja nicht gegeben, du schließt den vertrag ja im internet ab...


----------



## SkastYX (18. April 2008)

Inzwischen sollte sich aber zumindest in unseren Kreisen rumgesprochen haben, dass man nicht einfach Leichtsinnig mitmacht was einem manche Leute am Tele sagen.

Trotztdem danke für die Nachricht, kann dann ohne weiteres direkt auflegen wenn die es wagen sollten mich anzurufen.


----------



## Piy (18. April 2008)

jaja ich weiß, aber wo wir schon beim thema waren 
generell gilt: bei ungewollten verträgen erstmal in foren nach erfahrungen suchen.


----------



## SteVe (18. April 2008)

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst:
Alle wollen nur Dein Bestes - Dein Geld.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

tja, da gilt wieder das alte: wer mir was zu sagen hat, der ruft mich direkt an, schreibt ne SMS oder per email ... logischerweise gebe ich meine Handynummer/emailadresse/telephonnummer nicht öffentlich bekannt => Telephonbuch..


----------



## Monsterclock (18. April 2008)

die haben mich vor 10 min angerufen aber Bandnachrichten traue ich sowieso nie  naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das das nur Abzocke is.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

Bei Bandansagen lege ich sowieso immer auf


----------



## Creedar (18. April 2008)

Bei solchen Seiten ist es vollkommen egal ob ihr unter oder über 18 seid! Falls kosten entstehen wenn ihr irgendwas angebt (Adresse, Emailadresse usw), dann müssen diese leicht zu sehen auf der Homepage angegeben sein und nicht am unteren Rand der Seite oder in den AGBs versteckt sein!

Hab sowas auch schon hinter mir und mich ausführlich informiert und denen im Gegenzug auch vom Anwalt Briefe schicken lassen. Aber es ist vollkommen egal was ihr macht, sie werden weiterhin Mahnungen schicken. Selbst wenn ihr bezahlt habt kanns passieren das sie weiter versuchen euch Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und es gibt ja immer wieder Leute die bazahlen weil sie Angst haben und sich nicht richtig informieren. Und davon leben eben diese Firmen!

SOFERN IHR KEINEN BRIEF VON IRGENDEINEM DEUTSCHEN GERICHT BEKOMMT KANN EUCH NICHTS PASSIEREN! (sofern die Seite wirklich gegen das deutsche Recht verstößt!)
Und von einem Gericht werdet ihr wohl nie etwas bekommen, da der Staatsanwalt wegen sowas niemals irgendwas unternehmen wird!


----------



## Adrenalize (18. April 2008)

Creedar schrieb:


> Und von einem Gericht werdet ihr wohl nie etwas bekommen, da der Staatsanwalt wegen sowas niemals irgendwas unternehmen wird!


Der Staatsanwalt muss bei sowas nicht ran, das wäre ein Zivilprozess, weil es da nur um vertragliche Zahlungen geht.
auf deren Homespage steht aber direkt im Infotext, dass es 9 EUR monatlich kostet, und zwar nicht in Winz-Schrift, sondern gut lesbar.
Wer da wieder wild Daten eingibt, ohne lesen zu können, ist selbst schuld. Die Verarschung geistig Minderbemittelter als Geschäftsmodell ist in Deutschland nicht generell verboten. Davon mal abgesehen hat die Firma ohnehin eine britische und eine schweizer Anschrift, das ist also Nicht-EU Territorium, rechtlich gesehen also der "wilde Westen" Europas.


----------



## klefreak (19. April 2008)

zumindest gegen die ungewollte telefonische Abzocke gibts etwas neues zu berichten (auf heise.de)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Gericht-unterbindet-Tastendruck-Abzocke--/meldung/106700


----------



## BRAINDEAD (19. April 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen hat die Firma ohnehin eine britische und eine schweizer Anschrift, das ist also Nicht-EU Territorium, rechtlich gesehen also der "wilde Westen" Europas.


Äääähm, GB gehört zur EU - bloß die Schweiz nicht 
http://europa.eu/abc/european_countries/index_de.htm


----------



## riedochs (19. April 2008)

Darum sind die Schweizer auch zu beneiden


----------



## Piy (20. April 2008)

oh ya, eu is echter schrott, beispiel gefällig?

in deutschland war ein farbstoff, der z.b. in midori (nem getränk) drin ist, verboten für lebensmittel. in österreich durften nichtmal gebrauchsgegenstände den stoff beinhalten.
begründung: gesundheitsgefährdend.

aber "dank" der eu MUSS deutschland und österreich den stoff in lebensmitteln zulassen.  ist das nicht schön?


----------



## jetztaber (20. April 2008)

Na denn: British Virgin Islands

Da haben die ihren Sitz: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Britische_Jungferninseln
und sind somit nicht-EU.

An deren AGB gibts aus rechtlicher Sicht nichts zu rütteln. Ob das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht da so ohne weiteres ankommt, lass ich mal offen. In der Schweiz (angegebene Widerrufsanschrift) sollte es durchaus ankommen. Werde es mit Sicherheit nicht ausprobieren. 

Ansonsten findet die erste Zeile meiner Signatur Anwendung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. April 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Äääähm, GB gehört zur EU - bloß die Schweiz nicht
> http://europa.eu/abc/european_countries/index_de.htm



GB gehört wohl nur territorial zur EU, die schlimmsten Abzocker. Bedienen sich reichlich aus der EU-Kasse, benutzen aber nicht den


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Da haben die ihren Sitz: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Britische_Jungferninseln
> und sind somit nicht-EU.


Hehe, ich hab nur "britisch" gelesen und dann angenommen, dass das zu GB gehört. Aber das erklärts natürlich. Also zweimal Nicht-EU, da ist dann schön schwer ranzukommen, weil man da ja dann mit einer ausländischen Firma ein Geschäft abschließt, das würde dann Wohl nach Virgin-Island-Recht verhandelt werden.


----------



## Langamer92 (20. April 2008)

haa wenn die mich anrufen lege ich immer sofort auf..
Aber das schlimme ist die schreiben mich in ICQ an oder in MSN.. hallo? 


Na fragt mich doch gestern wirklich einer ob ich Viagra kaufen möchte.. 

Meine Igno Liste ist voll ^^ wtf


----------



## SeoP (22. April 2008)

Langamer92 schrieb:


> Aber das schlimme ist die schreiben mich in ICQ an oder in MSN.. hallo?
> 
> 
> Na fragt mich doch gestern wirklich einer ob ich Viagra kaufen möchte..
> ...


 
das liegt daran, dass man auch auf solchen Foren seine ICQ etc preisgibt.
Da meldet sich einer heimlich an, zieht sich Daten, und verkauft den gesammelten Inhalt an eine Marketing Firma. Diese werden dann immer wieder weiterverkauft. 
Meine erste email-adr kann ich nicht mehr verwenden, jeden tag gibts an die 100 Spams.

meine jetzige habe ich auch bei einem free-anbieter.
Der Trick ist, eine ungewoehnliche Adresse die wie fake aussieht und diese (natuerlich) niemandem geben. 
Bei meiner jetzigen Adresse hab ich im Monat vlt. 2 - 4 x Spam (ohne dass ich filtern musste) 

bei_deinen_eiern@gmx.de    oder so aehnlich.

funktioniert prima


----------



## Piy (22. April 2008)

lol als hätt ichs kommen sehen, hat mich heute ne tussi aufm handy angerufen.

also folgendes:
herr zielasko, sie haben bei blabla49.com gewonnen, einen reisegutschein über 390!

ich: über was? nie gehört.

sie: jadoch, hier ich hab ihre adresse, blabla (alles richtig), das haben sie gemacht am 3.3.2007!

ich: *grübel* ... (ich wohn seit juli 07 hier, mein handy hab ich seit 3 monaten.... also kann das ganich angehn xD außerdem war ich da noch nich 18 ) aha? klingt ja cool (wollt mir ma anhörn, was sie so sagt)

sie: ja wir shcicken ihnen das zu un so. außerdem ham sie kostenlos von unserm sponsor aus hamburg dem ha...blabla verlag n abo von hörzu oder so gewonnen.

ich: ja cool *lol*

sie: jagut, dann schick ich ihnen das zu, plus die rechnung für die gewinnpauschale von 22 zu.

ich: jane ar*chlecken

sie: jadoch, ham doch scho ja gesagt!

ich: jane nix is mit bezahln.

sie: jadoch, musst aber

ich: jane tschüss

sie: ja nich zickig werden, ich schick die rechnung, bye.
*tuuuut*


xDDD hab mich voll weggeschmissen xD
ma sehn was da kommt


----------



## Langamer92 (22. April 2008)

hehe das ist ja das Problem die Nummer die ich überall angebe ist meine 2 Nummer^^ 
Habe 2 eine privat usw und eine Foren usw ^^
und meine Private kennt fast keiner nur die Leute von denne ich weiss das die das nicht machen ^^ xD hoffe ich jedenfalls ^^

Und ich werde immer bei der privaten zugespammt ^^


----------

